# Kann man JAD  bzw. JAR Dateien auch auf meiner HP öffnen?



## tahitikiller (27. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne eine Jad, bzw. Jar Datei auf meinen Server laden.
Andere User sollen die JAD bzw. JAR Datei online testen können, bevor sie sich die Datei auf's Handy laden! Deshalb meine Frage: Gibt es ein Applet mit dem ich die Datei auf meiner Seite einbinden kann!??

Oder gibt es da vieleicht eine andere Möglichkeit????

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!!

mfg,

tahitikiller


----------



## MPW (21. Feb 2006)

Sieht schlecht aus, da Midletts schon eine stark andere Klassenbiliothek benutzen, die ganze GUI ist praktisch anders. 

Aber vllt. gelingt es dir die MidletLibrary in ein Applet einzubauen?


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Feb 2006)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=j2me+emulator+applet&btnG=Suche&meta=

http://kobjects.sourceforge.net/me4se/ und  http://www.barteo.net/microemulator/index.html sehen doch ganz gut aus. Wie weit das kompatibel ist weiß ich nicht.


----------

